# Is there a BETWEEN the wars section?



## Frantish (Aug 17, 2010)

Is there a BETWEEN the wars section, or anything after WW1 to end of WW2 posted anywhere?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't think there is.

I second the addition of one though.


----------



## seesul (Aug 18, 2010)

No, it is not.


----------



## Col. Douglas P. King (Jan 8, 2011)

Now it is..


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 8, 2011)

Is it?


----------



## woljags (Sep 11, 2011)

i've some interwar and ww1 aircraft kits i wanted to post progress on as i do them,where would i do this please


----------



## imalko (Sep 11, 2011)

You can do this in "Start to Finish Builds" sub-forum in Modeling section.


----------

